# Traditional - Field/Hunter/Animal round socres



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Lot better than I could do. You could look thru some past sectional and national tournament scores on the NFAA web site.

http://www.fieldarchery.org/tournaments/otherResults/


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Just curious- Did you shoot the same distances that the other bow types shoot? The reason I ask is because a couple of years ago(?), the NFAA made this ridiculous revision to the rules:

"For all tournaments below the Sectional level, all traditional archers may shoot at Youth distances."


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

I shot a maximum distance of 50 yards. Some were fan type. Some were walk ups. Anything over 50 yards on the shooting lane, my class would wait until after anyone in the group shot from 50 plus distances. I hope I answered your question. I did want to know if the Field course set up is the same from coast to coast. First day, 28 field targets then 14 animal targets. The second day, 28 hunter targets. with a total of 1414 maximum or perfect.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it's up to the tournament whether there are 28 or 14 targets, one day or two days, whether there's an animal round or not, full-distance for traditional or 50 yd. max, etc.

Last year's tournament here was 14/14/14 field/hunter/animal targets, shot in one day.

The NFAA doesn't have "classes" any more (A, B, C) but the IFAA does... an "A" score in the IFAA is 375/560 for their bowhunter recurve style, which is the same as the NFAA's traditional gear.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Lots of little detail info that makes a difference, if you want to compare your skill to anothers. It was a lot of fun and met new people, so all in all it's a blast.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

equilibrium said:


> I just shot my first Field shoot last weekend. I am a traditional (TRD) archer and I was wondering what a good score would be. At the field shoot I attended, the course lay out was, Saturday, Field (28 targets) and Animal (14 targets). Sunday was only the Hunter round (28 targets). Is this lay out the normal format? I shot a 863 total. Thanks for any information.


What was the toughest field target for you?


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Arrowwood said:


> I think it's up to the tournament whether there are 28 or 14 targets, one day or two days, whether there's an animal round or not, full-distance for traditional or 50 yd. max, etc.
> 
> Last year's tournament here was 14/14/14 field/hunter/animal targets, shot in one day.
> 
> The NFAA doesn't have "classes" any more (A, B, C) but the IFAA does... an "A" score in the IFAA is 375/560 for their bowhunter recurve style, which is the same as the NFAA's traditional gear.


Keep in mind that all adult archers shoot full distance in IFAA.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Prior to the compound bows, longbows and recurves were able to shoot tournament out to 180 yds. The NFAA 80 yd walk up was originally designed for the longbow by longbow shooters. Something has happened to longbows today. Even though they are now made of laminated glass and shoot carbon arrows, they cannot shoot past 50 yds anymore in the United States. However in other countries, they can still shoot out to the 80 yd walk up.

The truth is that the longbow archers cannot compete with the compound shooters for scores. Therefore they allow the longbow to shoot from kid stakes to increase their scores. I say this as a former longow shooter. This amounts to having golfer with wooden head clubs teeing off from the women's tee only because there are no kid's tees. After all they can't compete with the metal head clubs.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Interesting reading. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I won my division (Open, mens A fingers, sight & 38# recurve) in the Great Lakes NFAA sectionals (5 states) at Lake Geneva, Ws. in 1970.
28 field was 556, 28 animal was 560 & they substituted outdoor 300 round for Hunter round as they didn't have them & I shot a 295. Possible 1420 & mine was 1411.. I shot barebow many years (no sights) & consistently shot field rounds over 400 & near 450. I did shoot a few perfect animal rounds. Mind you, I owned a shop/lanes & shooting Archery/Bowhunting was all I did. In those days we shot bunnies thru the 80 yd walk up.
I looked up a tourney & 2 scores & they shot bunnies through 80 yd walk up. Barebow, I'm guessing your style was 198 Field, 190 Hunter, & 259 animal total 647 out of possible 840
other was 147 Field, 156 Hunter & 209 Animal total 512 possible 840. You did very well. Hope this helps.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

My best shooting full distances with my recurve (NFAA Trad) is a 446 field, 440 hunter and on the 14 animal is a 260. Those are personal bests. I seem to stay close to the high 430 to 440 on both field and hunter, average a 250+ on animal. My goal is to break 450's. Nothing compared to Alan Eagleton's records for this division tho, he set them on the toughest courses at Darrington.... smoking rounds.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey I see you are from Washington, did you shoot the State Field in Darrington a few weeks ago? I am still not shooting till my knee heals up (not ready for hills), but look forward to shooting with you soon then. Looks like my next competition will be the State Vegas tourney in January. I'll be helping setup the State Fita field in Mt Vernon tho.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

If you don't shoot Field and Hunter past 50 yards don't show up at the Outdoor NFAA . Please don't take this the wrong way but we are dumming down our Trad shooters by shooting only 50 yards. The rest of the world looks at us like we are a bunch of crybabies. I'm glad our Military does not do this.
Get back to 80 yards and let them fly its a great thing to see you arrow in flight. And to the shooters who say its to far



practice


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

well said Gary!


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

It would be cool if they stretched out compounds to 130 yards or more. Could you imagine the worlds best compound shooter only scoring 75-80% of the total possible points. They would be pissed. I shoot golf archery and can reach out there, but not sure missing or dropping points is all that attractive to keeping and bring in newer shooters into recurve archery. I liked the back handed comment, dumbed down. One mans garbage is another's treasure.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Field started with longbow and recurve many years ago with wood bows and they shot out to 80 yards. I agree with Gary, we are dumbing down our class by allowing those who choose to shoot from the kid stakes. We have adult stakes for a reason. I have had State records broken now by guys shooting from the youth stakes, so is the new record a real record, since all the long lasting ones were shot from the adult stakes? You are limiting your potential by shooting the shorter distances, as soon as you go to a Sectional or National event then you will have to shoot the full distances.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I wonder if the shorter yardage may be an attempt to bring more traditional shooters into the sport. After the NFAA made the targets smaller, we lost almost all of the traditional shooters.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

I understand about shooting the longer shots. It doesn't bother me. I was thinking, why are compound shooters, shooting so close. Some have all the bells and whistles, think about it, a magnified sight with a clearifier. releases....and it goes on. Shooting next to a guy with a traditional bow. It would be funny if NFAA and or any other group moved them back. I would laugh and laugh. 
They wont, it would cost money (in sales) and most (archers) would walk away from it...and if that is true. The odds are it would. Then it applies to traditional. The difference is there is only a small % of archers that shoot traditional. They moved it forward for profit. The pool of trad shooters will grow if the success rate also increases. 

As far as National shoots or higher, a good archer prepares for the event they are going for. If, it's true what ccwilder3 said, then having the trad shooters closer, with a smaller target, might give the same view of the target, as those that were 80 yards and the target is larger. They base the target on a % of scoring area and distance. Like, a orange is the same size as a watermelon given the difference in distance. This is just my opinion and I certainly don't want to make claims about past or future records being made and broken. Not sure if any of this is really answerable. I just want to shoot, laugh and tell tall tales.....for me it's about a smile. Life is short.

It was nice meeting you Ren. My family, Thanks for your Service. Thank You.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

pretty sure the NFAA made the targets bigger not smaller about 1975


ccwilder3 said:


> I wonder if the shorter yardage may be an attempt to bring more traditional shooters into the sport. After the NFAA made the targets smaller, we lost almost all of the traditional shooters.


----------

